# Why Johnny Can't Preach



## SolaGratia (Mar 12, 2009)

This new book by T. David Gordon, _Why Johnny Can't Preach: The Media Have Shaped the Messengers,_looks very good.


Here is a sample chapter: http://www.monergismbooks.com/pdfs/whyjohnny2.pdf

Why Johnny Can't Preach: The Media Have Shaped the Messengers :: Preaching & Teaching :: Church Ministry :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books and Resources for Christians


----------



## SemperEruditio (Mar 13, 2009)

"_"Description: T. David Gordon has identified a problem, one that affects us all and needs fixing. *Our preaching is just not communication properly anymore*. Fortunately, Gordon not only explains the causes of this failure but also shows us how to make things better."_


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Mar 13, 2009)

Good catch!!!


----------



## ZackF (Mar 13, 2009)

The recent "Reformed Forum" podcast is devoting an episode to the book.

reformedforum.org


----------



## New Englander (Mar 13, 2009)

I am in the midst of a heavy course-load at school, but when this came out I set aside an afternoon and read this book. It is quite right in observing the present generation’s inability to read (texts) and write – I found myself deeply convicted. 

I am taking my preaching courses at GCTS now and wish that this would be mandatory reading, sold rubber-banded to Dr. Robinson’s Biblical Preaching. I gave away my copy of this to a fellow student within 24 hours of getting it and I plan to order other copies to give out – I can think of no higher compliment I can give Dr. Gordon. 

This is a great book that illuminates an issue that this coming generation of preachers must confront.


----------



## Grymir (Mar 13, 2009)

Great Chapter and soo true. It's what I've been sayin at church, but ignored.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Mar 14, 2009)

SolaGratia said:


> This new book by T. David Gordon, _Why Johnny Can't Preach: The Media Have Shaped the Messengers,_looks very good.
> 
> 
> Here is a sample chapter: http://www.monergismbooks.com/pdfs/whyjohnny2.pdf
> ...



I have a friend named Johnny that is also a preacher. It would be fun to buy it for him as a gag- of course, he can preach!


----------



## ww (Mar 14, 2009)

So I suspect that this may be a sensitive topic among our Preachers on PB as who wants to admit that they might be a "Johnny". 

This is definitely not a gift that you would purchase for your Pastor during Pastor Appreciation Month.  

But in all seriousness if a Pastor is a member of PB they are probably not the audience who needs this book the most and yet with the Grace and Humility I've seen demonstrated from these men I wouldn't put it past them to admit that they may be able to glean something from it. We have a great group of Godly, Passionate Pastors on the PB who I have learned much from in my tenure here who probably agree overall in America good preaching is on the decline as we acquiesce to the Culture.


----------

